# 5 Year Old Photo Shoot - Urban Style - CC



## Reyna (Feb 15, 2011)

My son turns 5 in less than 2 weeks, so we did a little 'urban style' photo shoot for him. I would love some CC on them. We had a TON of fun taking these photos! 

1. 




2.




3.




4.




5.




6. "Caleb, pose for me!".... and this is what I get.


----------



## fsquare (Feb 15, 2011)

Awesome shots. Love all of them. 

For #5 i would of probably cropped a little higher up his legs. #3 i would of cropped away some of the head space. #2 is my fav

Which lens(es) did you end up using for the shoot? Any type of lighting?


----------



## Geaux (Feb 15, 2011)

2 and 3 are your strong ones of the bunch.  I wouldn't do much else different in 2, great shot imo.

3. Lower your angle more, shooting down on him makes him look smaller (even though we know he's small lol)  More straight on, imo, would have suited this shot awesomely.


----------



## MissCream (Feb 15, 2011)

Love them! Great job


----------



## Robin Usagani (Feb 15, 2011)

Love them.  What you are missing are action shots.  Tell him to do his own thing.


----------



## FranDaMan (Feb 15, 2011)

Great shots.
I am inspired ( i have a 5 year old daughter, so.... )


----------



## Trever1t (Feb 15, 2011)

very cute! I dislike the sign pole in one of the pics but he steals the show.


----------



## Davor (Feb 15, 2011)

These are really well done, i love number #2; the colors seem to match perfectly. 

What was your lighting setup like if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Jinkxproof (Feb 15, 2011)

I'm loving #2! Just beautiful!!


----------



## Pierre 63 (Feb 15, 2011)

They are all good, congratulations to you and your son.
For me #2 is amazing.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 15, 2011)

I don't like the way his neck looks in #2.  Its really straight on one side and makes it look like you photoshop'd something out there.  Other then that, I really like them.


----------



## Ouhei (Feb 15, 2011)

The DoF on #2 seems weird, looks like part of his head started going out of focus? I could just be weird.

They're great shots though, and I'm usually not a fan of kid pictures.


----------



## Reyna (Feb 15, 2011)

Thank you all! I've had this 'urban' style idea for his 5 year pics in my head for awhile and couldn't wait to take these. We live about an hour and a half from downtown Dallas too!

I seem to be getting either good or bad cc from #2! I appreciate both. I def. didn't clone any part of his neck out. lol. I think it may seem odd b/c he told me he didn't want to smile for this picture, he wanted to make a 'cool' face, and this is just how it came out. There is some room for a different crop... maybe that would make a difference.


----------



## Reyna (Feb 15, 2011)

FranDaMan said:


> Great shots.
> I am inspired ( i have a 5 year old daughter, so.... )


 
You should take her, Caleb really had a blast.


----------



## Reyna (Feb 15, 2011)

fsquare said:


> Which lens(es) did you end up using for the shoot? Any type of lighting?


 
I just used my 50mm 1.4 lens. Just natural light as the sun was setting.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Feb 15, 2011)

Reyna said:


> Thank you all! I've had this 'urban' style idea for his 5 year pics in my head for awhile and couldn't wait to take these. We live about an hour and a half from downtown Dallas too!
> 
> I seem to be getting either good or bad cc from #2! I appreciate both. I def. didn't clone any part of his neck out. lol. I think it may seem odd b/c he told me he didn't want to smile for this picture, he wanted to make a 'cool' face, and this is just how it came out. There is some room for a different crop... maybe that would make a difference.



I think his head is just tilted too much making it look unnatural.


----------



## wlbphoto (Feb 15, 2011)

liked them all kids a natural


----------



## v3nom (Feb 15, 2011)

Great shots Reyna! 

#2 Is the one to hang on the wall. :thumbup:

I'm jealous of your abilities.


----------



## quiddity (Feb 15, 2011)

what a wonderful idea.
#4 makes me feel like i need to use the restroom


----------



## allthingsapple (Feb 15, 2011)

#2 is wonderful. I love how the diagonal stripes in his tie are repeated in the diagonal stripes in the paint on the wall. The lighting is great in all of them...I too have a 50 mm 1.4 and LOVE it.

My only concern is #3...for some reason he looks like he has been"pasted" or something on to the background. He sort of "pops out" and has this cut-out look to him. Was he superimposed on the background? If not, I'm just curious how you obtained the effect I'm referring to? It's the only one that looks a bit unnatural to me.

Be proud of these pics!


----------



## Agboyette (Feb 15, 2011)

These look great! #2 is my fave.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 15, 2011)

So, you've had those images around for five years already....but they look so contemporary! Who da' thunkit!?!? Thanks for posting.


----------



## 8ball (Feb 15, 2011)

They look awesome on my phone


----------



## thingsIsee (Feb 15, 2011)

very nice shots.


----------



## vk1115 (Feb 15, 2011)

Nice. I love 2 & 4


----------



## TheEugeneKam (Feb 16, 2011)

exept for 1 and 3 the rest are awesome . One looks like he got ...an...ummm. in his pants. 
3 to me just looks off, if the camera angle was lower, it would have been better. The bokeh in 3 ij just odd.


----------



## Reyna (Feb 16, 2011)

TheEugeneKam said:


> exept for 1 and 3 the rest are awesome . One looks like he got ...an...ummm. in his pants.
> 3 to me just looks off, if the camera angle was lower, it would have been better. The bokeh in 3 ij just odd.


 
Oh no! Number 1 was my favorite but now I may have to crop that... umm... out of his pants! I can't look over it now! I LOVE my Caleb's smile in number 1!

Number 3, maybe I just over-sharpened it. Or, the fact that the light poles are so much further than his head.... idk, I'm going to work on that one and re-post number 3 later.


----------



## cabrosh (Feb 16, 2011)

I'm not much of an expert, but one was my favorite, the one I'd frame.  Liked the off center subject and the other side of the frame being way out of focus, also his expression.  Missed the thing with the pants, but if you've had the pictures that long and hadn't  noticed either, maybe it's not such a big deal.  Not so crazy about the one with the pole coming out of his head.  Maybe if you cropped it or blurred it a little?  Cute kid!


----------

